# Red thing coming out of Betta



## ZiggyStardust (Sep 27, 2012)

My betta Ziggy had a red thing coming out of his face below his mouth, Monday the 24th the local fish store removed it, told me he was very healthy, and water test came out great. They gave me BettaRevive to help with healing. He lives in a 1 1/2 gal tank. Tue pm he developed a cloudy eye, on same side where red thing was removed and would not eat, stayed at bottom of tank. Fish store said not to worry, it was Cloudy Eye which BettaRevive would heal & to continue treatment. Today he has that red thing again. He's still not eating and he's very lethargic. Any ideas?


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

honestly, i expected it to be a poo. :I but, that is NOT a poo. i.... don't know WHAT it is. a parasite, maybe? 8I i've never heard of that. or seen it before. uumm.... does it move? or just hang there?


----------



## ZiggyStardust (Sep 27, 2012)

It doesn't move and the fish store said it was probably a scab or tag (like skin tags that humans get). This is the first time he's been ill since I've had him (2 yrs). When they removed the first one, they said it just looked "bloody" and not alive (as in... not a parasite, but part of his body),


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

I think its a poop, maybe a bloody poop


----------



## ZiggyStardust (Sep 27, 2012)

Poop coming out of head in "chin area"? Doesn't sound right to me. The fish store just called, said it could be a tumor and if they didn't get all of it, it may have grown back. Not sure what to think?


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

if it was a poop, it'd be coming out from between his ventrals, not his chin area....

scab or skin tag doesn't sound right at all. huh. i'm honestly stumped. i say, continue with the treatment you have for his eye, see if he doesn't improve.


----------



## ZiggyStardust (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks Luimeril, I think continuing with his treatment and trying to make him as comfortable as possible is the only thing to do at this point. Thanks again.


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

The red thing itself may not be a parasite...

Could it possibly be caused from something internally? You mentioned the cloudy eye...maybe they're connected to symptoms of something?


----------



## Hulio Fishglesias (Oct 5, 2012)

This is so crazy! My fish has the exact same red thing hanging from him but it falls off and i scoop it out and i know this is gross but the round thing is a bloody gel type substance with this black stuff in the middle. This started yesterday. I took a pic of him with it hanging and the manager at petsmart said it is parasites! im freaking out. I love my little guys but I am still pretty clueless. you are the first person i have seen whose fish has the same problem. So did you find out what to do? HELP! i love this page and look at it often but i finally joined today so please anyone who can help me i need advice quickly......


----------

